# Microchipping



## Kay (Aug 11, 2011)

After we had our bike stolen and our bins trashed last night mad I've now decided I want to microchip Hardie. The reason I hadn't before was I had a tortoise (I know, completely different thing but still!) that I had microchipped and it was horrible, he bled for ages and it was quite a big needle. We had to use glue on his skin! 

What is the procedure like for small birds? Where do they place the microchip? Will she bleed a lot? I really don't want to cause her any unnecessary pain but the thought of her being stolen and sold to some idiot who didn't give a **** about her, or lost, makes me feel sick.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Here is another thread we had on this very issue...http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22890. I would talk to the vet and see if they even offer microchipping for tiels.


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about those things happening to you 
I understand exactly where you are coming from with the microchipping idea.
I have been wanting to chip my two and have discussed it with my avian vet (they do the procedure at their clinic) my only concern is that no one would ever think to scan them for a chip if they were lost or stolen... it is not exactly common practice to microchip birds yet but it has to start somewhere if it is to become so right?
I'm sure it took a while for microchipping dogs and cats to become common initially!?

It is still something I want to do 
I love my two more than ANYTHING and would do whatever possible to keep them safe with me.

Here is a link to my avian vets facebook page where they posted about microchipping (with photos of the procedure) I hope that you find it helpful/insightful 

I really hope those trouble makers leave your neighbourhood!

http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=175148555861765

I hope the link works!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Its not so long ago when kids set rubbish on fire just outside of mine


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

The microchip is the size of a grain of rice and is inserted into the breast of the bird. I discussed this with my vet and he said the cost and the pain it would inflict on such a small bird would deter him from doing it. There just isn't enough meat in the breast to have such a large foreign body inside it. He said he's seen small birds tear their chests up trying to get it out. For that reason I will only microchip a larger bird.


----------



## Kay (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for all your advice guys . 

Whoever stole our bike had to cut the lock off it, and they stole that too! Why?! Ugh.

Another thought I had would be if I bought her a split ring and had the vet put it on. I'm not sure if an adult bird would tolerate that though or if it would be suitable?


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

They do make traceable split rings I don't know if you'd be able to get them in the UK though.


----------



## Kay (Aug 11, 2011)

Mentha you are a genius! I have just found theIndependent Bird Register.

It costs £15 for 3 years and they issue you with a unique split ring. Fantastic 

Thank you!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Glad I could help and that you found traceable split rings.  I'm happy you decided not to microchip. It's a good idea for larger birds, but could really hurt small ones.


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm late to this thread but wanted to add a comment.

I have chipped dozens of dogs and cats, some of them quite small-- my last clinic considered it a tech procedure. (I've never chipped a bird.) In mammals the chip is placed beneath the skin between the shoulder blades, frequently without anesthesia, and takes only seconds to do, while in birds it is implanted in the big chest muscles under general anesthesia. Microchipping needles are 12 ga size, about 1.6mm diameter. Compared to a bird the size of a cockatiel the needle and chip are _enormous_. The thought of a foreign body that size put into a tiel's flight muscles gives me the creeps. It must be very painful for a long time, and potentially crippling.

I know it is done, and I had my Doodle scanned for a chip when I found him just in case-- the vet actually thought it too unlikely and I had to insist that they check him. Even though, in Doodle's case, a chip would have reunited him with his owner, I still do not recommend the procedure for a cockatiel. The risks outweigh the benefits for me. Risks of anesthesia, infection, muscle damage, residual pain, weighed against the very slim chance that anyone is going to scan a tiel to begin with.

On reread, this sounds like a bit of a rant! My apologies-- it's the thought of that huge needle and chip going into a bird the size of a tiel. Just completely wigs me out.


----------



## Kay (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh no, don't worry . I didn't know if there was a bird sized microchip IYSWIM? That's what I remembered from having my baby tortoise chipped - the size of the needle. It was horrible. And I felt really on edge after our bike got nicked. I went and bought a UV pen and wrote our names on EVERYTHING! Haha. 

I'm definitely going to register for the split ring after pay day (I get paid at the beginning of the month, ugh). She'll have to go to the vets to get it fitted, there's no way I'm doing that myself!


----------

